# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te Ndryshoni Ngjyren e Syve Duke Perdorur Photoshop-in

## Si te?

Ketu do te mesoni si te ndryshoni ngjyren e syve per cdo lloje figure, mjafton te keni vetem programin Photoshop ne kompjuterin tuaj dhe nje fotografi...

----------


## toni54

te mire boll e kam pse me ndryshu ore....hahahahah

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po, nai program me zvogelu hunden a ka ?

----------

Isabel2 (21-02-2015)

----------


## JuliusB

> Po, nai program me zvogelu hunden a ka ?


Brisku sero brisku

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Brisku sero brisku


Eshte e sigurte,funksionon ?

----------


## Lulke

Un doja te ndreqja pak kte veshin e djathte se e kam pak llapush. Behet kjo ? Toni ti ngjyren e ke tbukur kerko per noj difekt tjeter.  Sero hunda e madhe i ka lezet burrit po rri urte . :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Un doja te ndreqja pak kte veshin e djathte se e kam pak llapush. Behet kjo ? Toni ti ngjyren e ke tbukur kerko per noj difekt tjeter.  Sero hunda e madhe i ka lezet burrit po rri urte .


Ti mos bo sikur nuk te intereson

----------


## JuliusB

Funksionon sero funksionon, po ti mos e pri se ja psh lulja e do hunden e madhe  :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Funksionon sero funksionon, po ti mos e pri se ja psh lulja e do hunden e madhe


Falimnerit,rrofsh qe me plotsove kuriozitenin.

Nuk ka lajm me te vertete kur e degjon nga vet eksperienca e personit.

----------


## Lulke

Julius do tmys ,ti ke noj difekt shprehu lirshem ja un dhe Sero e tham  ça na mundon . :ngerdheshje: . P.s Sero ti hunden ke tiparin le tbukur . :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

une du me u zgjat pak se te tjerat i kam mire shyqyr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Julius do tmys ,ti ke noj difekt shprehu lirshem ja un dhe Sero e tham  ça na mundon .. P.s Sero ti hunden ke tiparin le tbukur .


Mos bo gjithmon krahasime me veten. Mos u kap mbas profilit tat.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> une du me u zgjat pak se te tjerat i kam mire shyqyr


Pse kshu ! Nuk te mjafton ta pish cigaren ne dush

----------


## Busy Girl

Serafim ma shkoqit pak ca thu please se se kapisha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim ma shkoqit pak ca thu please se se kapisha


Po si jo,ne ish moderatoret profesionist e kemi per detyre.

Ishte,kundra duhanit. Nuk eshte mire te pihet cigaria kur lahesh o ben dush. :perqeshje: 


"Thuhet";kur nje neri ka hunden e madhe,e ka per te pi cigaren  ne dush,me kuptimin, qe hunda e madhe nuk e lejon te laget cigarja.

----------


## Lulke

> Mos bo gjithmon krahasime me veten. Mos u kap mbas profilit tat.


Un e kam si patate hunden! Sero mjep noj idé ça tgatuj sot un se kam te ftuar . :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JuliusB

O sero busja donte me u zgjat vet e jo me zgjat hunden.
Lule nuk du t ndryshoj gjo se un jam perfekt aq sa eshte rastesia perfekte.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Un e kam si patate hunden! Sero mjep noj idé ça tgatuj sot un se kam te ftuar .



Patate te zime. Por pyeti miqt perpara se ti serbesh,"a ju pelqejn patatet e zime ?" 
Po doli ndonji qe thot jo,jepja te gjalle ta qeroj vet.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> O sero busja donte me u zgjat vet e jo me zgjat hunden.
> Lule nuk du t ndryshoj gjo se un jam perfekt aq sa eshte rastesia perfekte.



Te gjith te gjat nuk bohemi dot.Borbardha nji eshte.

----------


## Busy Girl

na i kpute shpresat o sero cna the  :ngerdheshje:

----------

